
How to spot a Twitter user with a ‘Fake’ Follower Count - imjustcreative
http://amnesiablog.wordpress.com/2009/03/22/how-to-spot-a-twitter-user-with-a-fake-follower-count/
======
andyking
A local radio station where I live did something similar to this. They started
following everyone with a connection to either radio or the area. It started
out as a decent account--someone at the station replied to tweets, followed
new people and so on. In return, they garnered a good few hundred followers.

Then suddenly, their "following" count decreased to zero--they unfollowed
everyone they'd been following. Now it's just a one-way broadcast, a few
promotional slogans and plugs for programmes getting sent out every day.
Weird.

------
jonknee
Who cares? If they start spamming their feed the followers can quite easily
unfollow.

~~~
moe
Apparently the vocal minority among the vocal minority cares. Hence we get to
read about it...

------
imjustcreative
Are you a Twitter Faker?

